

How should I hack my Tesla Model S? - jheitzeb
http://www.hackthings.com/how-should-i-hack-my-tesla-model-s/

======
cdvonstinkpot
For Uber users, to track the ETA of your ride by dot on a map. But I don't
think Uber lets that model car join, so maybe not.

